# completely off topic but some I love the mods on this forum.



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I had posted on a forum for a game and a mod was completely rude to me saying how my question wasn't a question doesn't belong in that section and closed my topic. 
The person could of at least told me where it could be posted considering I"m new to the forum. And who are they to judge about my question.(Well he's a mod thats who but still It had a question mark, it's a question. ) But isn't the only stupid question is one not asked? (Or something to that degree)
But that brings me to my point. You guys are great. No matter how many times a question is asked you answer it or at least politely point them to where it could be answered and then close the topic. 
Just made me appreciate you guys a little more. So just a shout out and a slight venting in the beginning lol.


----------



## Daleo (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree. I am a member to a saltwater forum, and just left for another forum, because they were just plain rude. If you ever asked a beginner question, they would post this link:

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=hedgehogs

Ugh people are annoying sometimes. Love HHC though!


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Daleo said:


> I agree. I am a member to a saltwater forum, and just left for another forum, because they were just plain rude. If you ever asked a beginner question, they would post this link:
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=hedgehogs
> 
> Ugh people are annoying sometimes. Love HHC though!


Wow, that is rude! :shock:


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Telling someone to google information is, in my opinion, dangerous when it comes to pet hedgehog care. There are still too many outdated websites out there, and even breeders who do things that are not exactly the best way to do it. Take a look at yahoo answers sometime. I visit that site semi-regularly to answer questions. Even if you ignore the troll answers, the number of answers that are honestly trying to help but yet are bad advice is amazing.

Besides, being mean only runs the human away from the forum. How does that really help the hedgehog?


----------

